# 1911 mod?



## Viper_SA (6/7/15)

Pretty curious to know if anyone could make this 1911 Colt into a mech mod. Maybe a regulted. I don't have all the tools needed to do this properly, but would love it if someone could advise me on how to proceed. Maybe some avid modder would like to give it a go and build me a mod from this - for a fee of course.


----------



## andro (6/7/15)

As a matter of interest can i ask you why u want to do that?


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/7/15)

Every time you vape it would look like you want to kill yourself.........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/7/15)

andro said:


> As a matter of interest can i ask you why u want to do that?



I have two of these co2 pistols. This particular one have some damage to ut's valve and a new one was cheaper than buying a new mag. Couldn't get a replacement valve locally. I love my Steel Punk Slug mod. Just figure this will have a nice grip and then the parts won't go to waste.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/7/15)

Just to clarify, I want to cut the grip from the barrel part and only use the grip as a mod.


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Just to clarify, I want to cut the grip from the barrel part and only use the grip as a mod.


OK. That sound better.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ET (6/7/15)

Gonna be awesome. Keep us updated


----------



## zadiac (6/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> the police will just love that.
> 
> If you get that made into a mod, you should be banned from vaping. That kinda nonsense will make the whole community look like irresponsible cowboy. It'll set us back years.



Huh? Why?


----------



## zadiac (6/7/15)

You obviously did not read the whole thread. I'd like to point out this:




Viper_SA said:


> Just to clarify, I want to cut the grip from the barrel part and only use the grip as a mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/7/15)

i was a prick  sorry @Viper_SA


----------

